# I'm looking for SpongeBob Squarepants



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Hi Lucia, welcome!

Your idea sounds good to me, with some red & white striped socks, big white gloves, boots, and let's not forget to make a crabby patty hat! Maybe if you want him to have a big cheezy Sponge Bob smile, you can cut out a big mouth,paint some large teeth size pieces of foam white, glue them in,leaving a space between his teeth, and glue black screen cloth to the inside, so you can see out. OH! and don't forget to cut him out a HUGE schnozola! LOL*

"The banshee shrieks with WICKED delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## infantgeco3 (Aug 6, 2002)

(IMO)Foam rubber is ok if it's only for a short period of time. (It's hard to sit in it.) But if you're going to wear it for a long time or if it's for a child you might want to use yellow fabric and paint it. Nickjr has a site that sells the costumes, you might want to look at theirs to get an idea for using regular or plush fabric. I also make my costumes every year. It's alot more fun and they look so much nicer. Good-luck with SpongeBob


----------



## booknerd91 (Oct 24, 2002)

I went to a store yesterday called Spirit Halloween Store and saw a SB costume there maybe you can see if that name is in your phone book then write back to me!!

booknerd91


----------



## Vampyre (Jun 15, 2003)

If you do have to end up making your own SB costume don't forget that his socks are white with a blue and red stripe!! This is a little detail but you don't want to forget!!! sorry, I'm a bit of a SB fanatic and a perfectionist....

I may be a little vampyre,
but I'm real tough and mean,
fangs like these you've never seen!


----------

